# stomach problems



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey guys, it's me again, I'm back! I have a question for you all.. in the past week or two, whenever I eat (and I mean WHENever) it feels like my stomach is like strangling my food. It's the most annoying thing. I'm on Modulon, which supposedly does something to the muscle at the top of my large intestine, and I'm wondering, has anyone ever experienced this before? Cuz, it's annoying and I have a staff meeting on monday where i'm going to have to eat socially.. and leaving there with a stomachache wouldn't look good. Anyways, yeah.. that's it for now


----------

